# what is the largest scorp speices????



## kingstubb (Aug 23, 2007)

the title says it all!!!!!:drool:


----------



## asher8282 (Aug 23, 2007)

that would be Pandinus imperator or emperor.


----------



## MissConnie (Aug 23, 2007)

_all hail the king...or emp as it may be :worship:_


----------



## kingstubb (Aug 23, 2007)

what about the Heterometrus spinifer,Heterometrus longimanus,Nebo hierichonticus i cant find good care sheets to find their range in length


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Aug 23, 2007)

Pandinus Dictator!

Heterometrus Swammerdami is also pretty big!

Damo


----------



## H. cyaneus (Aug 23, 2007)

Size or weight?

A gravid Pandinus imperator can weigh up to 40g.

An adult Heterometrus swammerdammi is the longest, I don't know the length off the top of my head though.

MIke


----------



## darkeye (Aug 23, 2007)

Mother of god!

Is EVEYONE'S search button broken???

:wall:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 23, 2007)

I tought H. trylogyte and H. paucidens could be the longest. And altough not much research has been done P.dictator is suppose to be pretty big.


----------



## ZooRex (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I've thought Heterometrus Swammerdami was the biggest aswell. Unfortunatly they're pretty hard to comeby here in the states. ~ Rex


----------



## brandontmyers (Aug 24, 2007)

I have also heard that Hadogenes spp were the longest, but you also need to clarify what you are looking for here, longest or biggest in general...


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 24, 2007)

I remember reading the size difference between the largest found swammer and emp, and if I remember right, it was only around a centimeter diff.  Male Hadogenes gets the longest because of that long tail, from what I've read.


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Aug 24, 2007)

Pandinus Dictator

View attachment 64549


Damo


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

_Pandinus spp._ are usually the biggest weight wise, but I'd say _Heterometrus swammerdami_ is the longest.


----------



## MissConnie (Aug 24, 2007)

BadBikaDamo said:


> Pandinus Dictator
> 
> View attachment 64549
> 
> ...


_ooh! thats beautiful! Is he/she yours?_


----------



## BadBikaDamo (Aug 24, 2007)

MissConnie said:


> _ooh! thats beautiful! Is he/she yours?_


No, Sadly not, the photo was stolen from a post by Fusion, and is a prserved specimen, the chances of finding a real specimen are practicaly zero. This a protected genus, and lives in the Congo, thats war torn, kidnap hell, curupt, tribal, tropical Congo.

It is quite majestic though.

Damo


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 24, 2007)

That would be really cool to have a pair of those!  Here's an unusually large male emp I came across in a pet store.  I've posted pics of it before.  I have two this size but they are both males .  Hard to hold and take pics at the same time.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 24, 2007)

emperors hold the world record for the largest scorpions, P. dictator, despite all the hype it got recently, is NOT bigger, but in fact it is a slightly smaller pandinus spp. from a neighboring geographic region. The emperors found in the hobby are all relatively small for their species, as the only places they can currently be safely and legally exported from are the savannah regions of their range, in which they cannot attain as massive a size as they can in the rainforest. anyone willing to do a search over this much discussed topic will also find a pic i posted of a typical savannah emp(the locality found in the hobby) against a rainforest specimen, which is almost double the size of the savannah specimen. Despite its incredible size, i think that H. swammerdami has not officially overtaken P. imperator's record for the time being, however, i would say it is more than possible.


John


----------



## C_Strike (Sep 8, 2007)

pandinus said:


> emperors hold the world record for the largest scorpions, P. dictator, despite all the hype it got recently, is NOT bigger, but in fact it is a slightly smaller pandinus spp. from a neighboring geographic region. The emperors found in the hobby are all relatively small for their species, as the only places they can currently be safely and legally exported from are the savannah regions of their range, in which they cannot attain as massive a size as they can in the rainforest. anyone willing to do a search over this much discussed topic will also find a pic i posted of a typical savannah emp(the locality found in the hobby) against a rainforest specimen, which is almost double the size of the savannah specimen. Despite its incredible size, i think that H. swammerdami has not officially overtaken P. imperator's record for the time being, however, i would say it is more than possible.
> 
> 
> John


Hehe, was just about to mention the picture of the savannah.. quite incredible.
As for H swammerdami, neither of mine are particularly big, great species though none the less


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 8, 2007)

Here's some info on scorps:

Longest species:	#1: Heterometrus swannerdami - up to 11.5 inches long

		#2: Pandinus imperator - up to 9 inches

		#3: Pandinus Dictator - 7.88"

Smallest species:	Typhlocactus mitchelli 8.5 to 9.0 mm (less than 0.5 inches)

Heaviest species:	Hadogenes troglodytes - up to 32 grams and 8.5 inches

Longest lived:	Urodacus yashenkoi - up to 24 years

Worst reputation:	Androctonus australis 

Most dangerous poison:	Leiurus quinquestriatus 

Most dangerous place:	Mexico, as many as 1000 people die from Scorpion sting every year.


----------



## Aztek (Sep 8, 2007)

They're not kidding about the people in Mexico dieing :8o


----------



## kotex (Sep 8, 2007)

wat do u mean by--->Worst reputation: Androctonus australis ...very boring? or kill alot of poeple?


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 8, 2007)

For killing a lot of people.  Even though the LQ is the most deadly, people are rarely stung by them because they really don't co-habitate with each other and there is an antivenin for them.  AA kills the most people because it is often found more where people are and there is no antivenin for them.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 9, 2007)

Regarding Leiurus quinquestriatus, its venom is nearly twice as potent as that of Androctonus australis, but due to its geographical range, does not kill more people.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 9, 2007)

But the A.a. balances that equation out by delivering much more venom per a sting especially a pissed off A.a. that accidently crushed beneath a hand or handled or provoked by something of that nature.


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 9, 2007)

That's exactly correct.  For example take Opistopthalmus glabrifrons.  It is not listed as dangerous due to the venom.  It's LD50 is between 430 and 600 on the potency scale.....not dangerous at all but it is listed as a dangerous species because of the *amount of venom it injects*!  It injects a lot of venom which causes neurological symptoms.  The Emporer's LD50 is 40 which is obviously not dangerous either but is obviously more dangerous "theoretically" than O. glabrifrons.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out these scorpions preserved in jars, sure, the glass might be magnifying their image alittle but they are still monsters. 

Link

1st pic down!


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2007)

LD50 values should be intimidating for mice only  In a lot of cases the anti-venom is more dangerous than the scorpion venom itself. 
Both A.a. and L.q. are found around human dwellings, but more in the middle East then Northern Africa (there are not that many people in the Sahara area).....

Try to acquire some good literature about this subject, I don't have the energy at this moment to start explaining this again.


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 11, 2007)

LD50 is all we have to go buy until people start volunteering to be the guinea pigs for venom studies!:clap:


----------



## pandinus (Sep 12, 2007)

Michiel said:


> LD50 values should be intimidating for mice only  In a lot of cases the anti-venom is more dangerous than the scorpion venom itself.
> Both A.a. and L.q. are found around human dwellings, but more in the middle East then Northern Africa (there are not that many people in the Sahara area).....
> 
> Try to acquire some good literature about this subject, I don't have the energy at this moment to start explaining this again.


actually i believe that while AA is common around human dwellings, often even found inside them, lq does not really frequent around inhabitations, which is part of why it is responsible for less stings than AA, it stays in more remote areas just outside the perimeter of human inhabitations.

John


----------



## Selenops (Sep 12, 2007)

pandinus said:


> actually i believe that while AA is common around human dwellings, often even found inside them, lq does not really frequent around inhabitations, which is part of why it is responsible for less stings than AA, it stays in more remote areas just outside the perimeter of human inhabitations.
> 
> John


There was a hour special program dedicated to scorpions several years back, where the film crew went over there, don't now what country it was, but they followed what was one village's equivalent of a animal control specialist or exterminator. The Androctonus australis are literally crawling and retreating amongst the masonry work and can be found just about anywhere that offers entry throughout the village. They are home invaders over there and the film crew caught this on tape.


----------



## i_like_scorps (Sep 12, 2007)

I couldn't imagine having such a deadly species so commonly wondering and crawling all over my home.  Of course, if you grow up with it, that is what you know and learn to live with!  But do we really learn the lessons?  Every time the waitress says "the plate is hot", I always touch it to find out!    :wall:


----------

